# Newborn pup needs formula/supplement..how many mls??



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

So my 8 puppies were born on Friday, and as of today, I decided that there is ONE who just doesn't have a good sucker- he's always "empty" and getting pushed off the nipples :Bawling: I can feel his little ribs; unlike his porky brothers and sisters :1pig: 

This is the formula I made:

1 can evaporated milk
4 oz yoghurt
4 oz boiled water, cooled
2 egg yolks
1 tbs mayonnaise

I have a cath tip on a 10 ml syringe, and I warmed up a bit of formula and started feeding him; he got the jist pretty darn quick!  

I only let him have about 3 ml and then let his momma fuss over him, etc.

What is the "normal" feeding amount and how often? He gets SOME milk from mom- I just think he needs a few extra meals :angel: 

-Jill


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

It might be easier to remove the other pups and let him nurse then return the others. It is a lot better than bottle feeding a pup.


----------



## silkiechick (Jan 15, 2007)

i have 8 min pin's just born about 2 weeks ago. i had 2 runts but one picked up and is fine now. the other had the same problem but is only better with my help. this is what i have been doing since it's our first litter: i went to walmart and got 2 newborn puppy/kitten bottles for under a $1 it was all they had. the formula was like $13 a can there which i think is high but cheaper than our petstore. 

i let mom do all the work except 2-3 times a day or as i see tiny tina needs it then i bottle feed till she stops suckling and looses intrest in it. she more licks than tries to swallow with a suckling then i know she is done. the numbers wore off the sides quick so we had to go by how much was missing after each puppy ate and how big the bellies get to balance it. you'll know pretty quick when they are full. 

i tried seringes(sp) and pipettes but it didn't work right the puppies got to fusy, hated it and yipped and it upset mom to much. when tina got pushed out we took the big ones out to let the smaller ones in and we'd feed the bigger pigs. we rotate them around so everyone is included. mostly they are with mom wich is what they need but the ones to little get help and the hogs don't take away from the babies to much and the mom is not sick from haveing to make to much milk and is not over whelmed takeing care of a litter of 8. really it helps all of them out, i think it is better to feed 2-3 than it is to single one puppy out mom might not take it back thinking it's your job so watch for signs of her ignoreing it.

i do agree though let mom do absolutely as much as possible and her milk is definately better for her than anything we can make or suppliment them with. so give mom as much first chance at feeding as she can. i thought it would be hard to but 2-3 times a day and as needed is really not that bad. my only problem was the nipples needed holes in it there were none and sometimes they are pigs ya have to squeese it for them which kills the hand. the worst part is them wiggleing but ya gotta figure out what is comfy for them. 

mine just opened there eyes 3 days ago so they are now 17 days old. tina now only needs feed 1-2 times a day since she has caught up enough now and pushes right back. hopefully something i said will help ya. if ya have any questions just ask and i'll try to anser them. by the way congrats!! what breed are they??


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

pancho said:


> It might be easier to remove the other pups and let him nurse then return the others. It is a lot better than bottle feeding a pup.


That's what I'd do. Make sure he gets the first shot at mom before letting the others in there.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Can you get some fresh goats milk ? If so its the best.

Patty


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

If you do decide to keep supplementing, the formula you came up with sounds ok, but I'd ad a smidge (1-2 tsp) of karo.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't forget to "poo" him either, as mama may not get to him. you know, just a moist cloth rubbed in circles over his rear should do it...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Had a similar problem with kittens. I removed the biggest, greediest little guy twice a day and gave him the bottle. When he was done with the bottle, he went back to nursing off mom, but at least he didn't need to bully the other kittens off of mom. This made it easier for the runt to nurse. The absolute best thing for a newborn is his mother's milk, and the "rejected" one needs it more than the others.


----------



## NightmareRanch (Dec 24, 2006)

I have supplemented puppies many times, for some reason many sighthound moms do not get good milk in for a couple of days after the birth. I have also completely hand raised two puppies when the ***** would not take care of them.

For supplementing, I never measured the amount of food I gave them, I just let them nurse until they get a little belly, not huge. If he is very thin, start with four times a day, then as he gains weight, go to three, two, etc. As he gains weight and gets stronger he will be better able to compete with the other puppies.

You can also try taking the other puppies away completely several times a day, so he can nurse for a half hour or so undisturbed. However, puppies generally nurse on and off repeatedly throughout the day, so if he is definitely underweight, I would get his weight up by supplementing first.

For supplementing I use plain evaporated (not sweetened) cow's milk, with a little karo or honey for taste. Do not dilute it. There are other problems associated with bombarding a puppy's system with commercial milk replacers witch have tons of ingredients.

Jess


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Jill , there are lots of girls in Tx with goats. I had a dog dropped of skin and bones 2 days later she had 9 pups. All would have died except they got all the goats milk they wanted. She gained weight nursing 9 pups . I have even used goat colustrum to get pups going when they were top weak to nurse. I have a big healthy 10 month here that I had to use it for. she is beatiful ! Good luck.

Patty


----------

